# Constables



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Does anyone know if constables can serve arrest warrants throughout the whole state or is it just the town they are appointed in?

Also does anyone know the MGL on constables?


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

see MGL Chapter 41 sections 91 thru 95


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

Only the ones that dress up in BDU's to impress girls and intimidate the ignorant can do that. Everyone else is limited to their appointing authority.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*Unregistered* - there have been many threads regarding Constables in massachusetts and they always seem to turn out badly.
Please check out these links to prior threads, they should give you some insight into the responsibilities of a Constable. Or if you're so inclined, register and then you can perform a search of your own.
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9225
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10712


----------

